# Spice up my black beans and rice



## MrsBench

I'm making black beans and rice for dinner. It's the empty the cupboard meal, but I wonder how you would suggest "spicing it up." I usually just mix a little salsa in with a can of black beans and maybe some cumin or chili powder then serve it up with rice shredded cheese and cucumbers. Any other ways you know how to make it a little less basic?


----------



## Constance

I serve things like that with a bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce on the side.


----------



## KBob

I season my black beans with onions, green peppers (your choice of kind), garlic, celery (optional), Mexican oregano and cumin. Sweat the above mixture and then add the black beans. If I'm in a hurry I use instant rice, mixed one cup of rice, one tablespoon of Lipton's Onion Soup mix and one 8 ounce can of tomato sauce. S&P to taste. Plenty of hot pepper sauce on the side.

Some of the Caribbean black bean recipes call for adding rum. It adds a nice touch and gives the cook an excuse to taste before adding.


----------



## Andy M.

I've found this recipe to be the best for me.  Give it a try.


BLACK BEANS AND RICE

1 Lb	Black Beans, cleaned
1 Ea	Small Onion, halved
2 Ea	Cloves
2 Ea	Bay Leaves
4 Cl	Garlic, peeled
½ Ea	Green Bell Pepper
1 tsp	Ground Cumin
1 tsp	Dry Oregano
2 Pkts	Sazon
2 Tb	Olive Oil
½ Ea	Small Onion, minced
2 Cl	Garlic, minced
½ Ea	Green Bell Pepper, minced
3 Ea	Scallions, minced
TT	Salt and Pepper
6 C	Cooked White Rice 

Place the beans in a 4-quart saucepan and add cold water to cover the beans by three inches.  Soak for at least three hours.

Stick the cloves into the onion and add them to the pot along with the bay leaves, garlic, green pepper, cumin, oregano and Sazon.  Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.  Simmer, covered, for 45 minutes.

Heat the olive oil in a skillet and add the onion, garlic, green pepper, scallion, salt and pepper.  Cook over medium heat until the vegetables begin to brown around the edges.  

After the beans have cooked for 45 minutes, remove the onion, cloves, bay leaves, garlic, and green pepper.  Stir the sautéed the vegetables into the beans and return them to a simmer, uncovered.  Simmer until the liquid reduces and the beans are soupy.   Season with salt and pepper.

Serve the black beans in a bowl so diners can spoon them over their white rice.


----------



## MrsBench

I'm liking these ideas! Thanks guys!! I like the celery idea! Other than onion I have the ingredients so that'll be an easy way to spice it up with ingredients I pretty much already have. 

How much of an effect would adding the rum have. I like the idea, but my husband didn't like Caribbean Black Beans last time I made them, but that might have been more because of the papaya.


----------



## babetoo

you inspired me,  black beans soaking. will follow general recipe i found on line and the one here. the one on line is done using lean ground beef. the only thing i don't have are the bell pepper. gotta check if i have an frozen one. will do all in dutch oven tomorrow. soaking beans all night. will use the hints here as well. never did black beans before.


----------



## KBob

MrsBench said:


> How much of an effect would adding the rum have.



The rum, used in small amounts, adds sweetness with a slight rummy hint in the background. If I were using a pound of dry beans, I would add 2 tablespoons of rum to the beans as a starting point. How heavily your beans are seasoned with other seasonings will play the largest part in how much of the rum taste comes through. 

Alternatively, since black beans taste better the second day, plan on cooking enough to have leftovers. Then add very small amounts of rum until you can just detect the taste as you are heating the leftovers.


----------



## vagriller

I made some black bean soup on Sunday, then the next day I scooped a couple spoonfuls out with slotted spoon and made a black bean and cheese omelette. Topped w/ salsa, that was an awesome breakfast! Just a thought for leftovers.


----------



## babetoo

it turned out really well, although the canned diced tomatoes disappeared in the process. had hard time getting a bite to it. finally enough red pepper, hot sauce , chili powder got in by trial and error. most on the back note though, that was ok next time i would add tomatoes almost at the end. my mexican handyman and his friend loved it.


----------



## vagriller

Yeah, I found that additional Texas Pete and some Cajun seasoning helped a lot! But I usually make the pot more mild so the kids and wife can enjoy too. Dang, if I had thought of it I would have included some beans in my tortilla rollups I made for lunch!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I rarely cook them but when I do....I'm fond of Jamaican Pepper in black beans....

Fun!


----------



## froggythefrog

One thing you might want to try is after the beans are done, heating some olive oil in a pan, clarifying some yellow onions,  then adding the beans, some diced tomatoes, cumin, salt,  and orange juice.  Cover and allow this mixture to congeal for a while over low heat.  Serve over rice.


----------



## vagriller

Seems like you could take leftover BB & rice, add a few things, and have these awesome looking burritos! If you sub guacamole for the cream cheese this might make a great vegan meal. 

Delicious Black Bean Burritos - All Recipes


----------



## froggythefrog

vagriller said:


> Seems like you could take leftover BB & rice, add a few things, and have these awesome looking burritos! If you sub guacamole for the cream cheese this might make a great vegan meal.
> 
> Delicious Black Bean Burritos - All Recipes



Mmmmmm.... any excuse to eat guacamole.


----------

